# Tpms sensors



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I dont think the wheels work will work(forget the TPMS Sensors). The Cruze has a strange bolt pattern. 5 X 105. Duplicated by very few cars and Mazda is not one of them. I am not certain but I seriously doubt you can program Mazda TPMS to Chevy(Do a google search on the process) 
Good luck.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think the wheels will work without an adapter. I bought TPS sensors on Ebay for the snows on my '12 ECO. All 4 were less than $100 delivered.


----------

